# How do I Attach a document



## mjd (Jun 8, 2007)

How can I attach a word document on a thread for others to view?

I am not really as stupid as I look, some days.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 8, 2007)

Only supporting members can attach files too posts


----------

